
Show HN: Moment – Customer support by livechat, email, videocall, session rewind - tsergiu
https://www.momentcrm.com
======
tsergiu
Hey HN!

We built Moment because we found that there weren't any other platforms that
make user data easy to manage. Each type of user data was in its own silo.

We'd have email/chat in Intercom/Drift, revenue data in Stripe/Chartmogul,
demo and sales calls booked via calendly and tied to Google calendar, then the
calls themselves would happen over Skype/Hangouts and disappear into the
ether. Some support reps would take notes in Evernote, so they wouldn't be
available to other reps. For analytics we'd use things like Hotjar, which was
again siloed away from the rest of our user data.

Moment is designed to be the single source of truth for all of your
interactions with your customers; no data silos. And of course, you can use
just a part of it if you don't want to adopt it for all of the use cases
above.

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

~~~
ryanbertrand
$25/mo for 2 seats. $99/mo for 50 seats.

Obviously way cheaper than other CRMs and support/marketing services. It’s
almost the “too good to be true” pricing which would make me walk away.

Is it a mistake on the website?

~~~
tsergiu
No, we sell our chat at cost in order to expose customers to the other parts
of our platform, which we think are far better (and directly translate to more
revenue for our customers) than other, siloed platforms.

We expect to make money on our chat-only customers when they migrate other
parts of their workflow to our platform.

Aside from that, we are still experimenting with pricing, but of course will
grandfather the pricing that early users sign up with.

~~~
ryanbertrand
Okay, I opened on desktop and the pricing UI makes more sense now. I was under
the impression it was $99 for everything (chat, marketing and CRM).

We use Intercom/Drift here and love their bots for qualifying leads. Do you
guys have something similar?

~~~
tsergiu
Thanks for the feedback, we'll work on the mobile version of the pricing page
to make it less confusing.

We don't have bots yet, but they are coming in the near future. If you leave
your email (just start a conversation on our site), I can follow up with you
when they're ready.

